# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  tables get lock during backup in db2 v9.5

## Hamsoo

hello every body
 i have a problem in db2 v9.5.i hope you can help

 In IBM DB2 v9.5,when I back up my database and restore it on a new database, some of my tables in restored database are locked.
 My back up command is :
 CONNECT TO MYDB;
 QUIESCE DATABASE IMMEDIATE FORCE CONNECTIONS;
 CONNECT RESET;
 ; BACKUP DATABASE MYDB TO "C:\" WITH 2 BUFFERS BUFFER 1024 PARALLELISM 1 WITHOUT PROMPTING
 CONNECT TO MYDB;
 UNQUIESCE DATABASE;
 ; CONNECT RESET;
 This problem occurs every time I backup and restore my DB.
 thank you in advance

----------

